# Hidden driver,rootkit technique?



## lscales (Sep 10, 2012)

hi,i opened a phishing spam email and now have a threat picked up by my AVG protection.the file came up as:\device\mfeavfk01.sys and infection:Hidden driver. 
when attempting to delete it i got the following message-Object is hidden by a rootkit technique(which is usually used by a malicious software)Do you really want to remove it?
i read a similar email on the forum where the person was advised not to delete but i don't know if my file is the same and attached to something that might no longer work if i delete. 
i know nothing about computers so am quite worried if this threat if left could cause me future problems!
any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hi, my name is Mark and I will be helping you.

That file belongs to McAfee Anti Virus and can safely be removed. Apparantly AVG is the only scanner to make this detection and you will find many threads on the subject of this redundant driver file.

When McAfee updates its drivers it leaves the old one behind which is what you are seeing.

If you still have McAfee and you are also running AVG that is not advisable and you should uninstall one of them so you only have one Anti Virus on the system.

If McAfee was recently uninstalled then run this tool which should remove the file and any other remnants from the system: McAfee Removal Tool


----------



## lscales (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks very much Mark for your prompt reply.i feel massively reassured.
I had McAfee free for 6months after buying a laptop and decided not to subscribe further and instead downloaded AVG.i am constantly getting reminders from them which is a nuisance so i guess i should try and uninstall the program. i hope its a simple procedure as i am just about computer illiterate.i will attempt it and if unsuccessful i may be back! .
i'm very grateful for your time and expertise.cheers.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I shall be here to help if anything goes wrong. Just uninstall the program as you would any other and after a reboot run the Removal tool to clear up the leftovers.


----------

